# Slow Motion Sound Effect?



## ToboTheRibbler (8. Oktober 2004)

Moin Leute,

Ich arbeite gerade an einem Video, in dem ich gerne mit "slow motion" arbeiten würde.
Sprich teile in sehr langsamer Geschwindigkeit abspielen. 
Ihr kennt das sicher von Matrix, Max Payne usw.

Gut aber  die Zeitlupe alleine bringts irgendwie nicht, da müsste schon ein passender  Unterton her, so ein laaaaaangsamen und dumpfes "rauschen".... Ist halt sehr schwer zu beschreiben und noch schwerer im Netz zu finden, zumal ich keine Ahnung habe, wie so ein Sound Effect heißen könnte.

Habt ihr vielleicht sowas, oder wisst wo ich es legal runterladen kann?

Ps: Ich kanns auch zur not aus Videos rausscheiden, wenn ihr welche habt, in denen dieser Ton vorkommt,


Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus 


cya
    euer
            ToboTheRibbler


----------



## goela (10. Oktober 2004)

Könntest Du doch auch sehr einfach selber machen! Mikro an den Rechner anstöpseln und dann mit entsprechenden Soundprogramm oder sogar im Videoschnittprogramm Ton verlangsamen! Ist wirklich keine grosse Sache!


----------



## ToboTheRibbler (10. Oktober 2004)

gute Idee!
Ma guckn, was ich da so zustande bringe  

bis denn


----------

